# Ics Sensation 4G?



## davidevan84

Ive seen people starting to do ports already for ICS for certain phones. I recently found that they are already working on a port (pre-alpha) for the HTC Thunderbolt...Anyone hear of anything dealing with a port for the sensation or anyone interested in starting a project? Im not a programmer, but Ive been doing mods for years so anything I can do to help the project if anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## unfnknblvbl

There's a port in progress over at xda. It boots with graphics and a semi-functional touchscreen, but it's currently plagued by stability issues. I'm sure they'd appreciate any help people could give.


----------



## unfnknblvbl

In case anybody is interested, that port is now booting properlyand is somewhat usable. It just needs work on the touchscreen and some graphical problems.

Oh, and radio support, buy that's a minor thing if all you want to do is play about in ICS on real hardware for a bit


----------



## septix

kmobs are working on it if I'm nor wrong.


----------



## Caimbrie

kmobs does have a built in progress and it's coming along great.


----------



## domvillan

Not sure if any one has seen tripnice has a pretty solid alpha 7.6 going, it has its quirks but its an alpha,

PS sorry if this kind of post isn't allowed. I'm a noob here.

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## KinGDaViD63

No that's fine man thanks for the info...


----------



## Bizi

You probably know this, but TripNRaVer posted on Twitter and Modaco his first CM9 Sensation beta ROM. Hopefully this is a big wake up for developers and it could be a great opportunity to get a number of ROMs working for Sensation, once developers figure out problem fixes.

On a tweet Noeri gave the OK for some kind of open version to be posted here, so keep an eye out for it here as well as on Modaco. Hence this post.

*So what's the current crop of ICS Sensation ROMs?* Will we get up to TEN 'unique' Sensation ROMs soon?

1. *TripNRaver *already has released three betas of his AOSP ROM for Sensation, over at Modaco.
2. *HTC* Leaked ICS ROM. Lots of tuning and updates of the major 'brands' of Sensation ROMs over at XDA, for 4.03 ICS and subsequent updates. Latest development has been the recent Sense 4.0 leak for Sensation - potentially some interesting update potential for all the XDA kitchen ROMwhich were recently updated to Sense 3.6 update. I'd count most of these as different flavours/tunes of the leaked HTC Sense ROM.
3. Also at XDA, *Virtuous Quattro* (AOSP) ported to Sensation, while not perfect, is at least another AOSP development ROM and seems popular to try.
4. On XDA yesterday, a link was posted to a petition for the Chinese MIUI developer to release a Sensation ICS MIUI. 新年快樂 !
5. *TripNRaVer*, if he's up to it, had previously mentioned he could do an ICS MIUI port once the CM9 Sensation ROM was working.
6. *TripNRaVer *yesterday released his own working version of the CM9 ROM for Sensation.
7. The Cyanogenmod team (Keyan Mobli aka *kmobs*, others?) still is developing the CM9 ROM, unless there has been any announcement otherwise. No recent news in 2012, though.
8. ? Anyone have another ROM for Sensation that's not a variant of or based on one of the above?
9. ?
10. ?

I'd appreciate any updates, too. Thanks for you contribution!


----------



## Bizi

Vote for an official MIUI portof Ice Cream Sandwich to Sensation! http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1467966

If you read this thread, you probably would want to vote anyway.

If Sensation stays #1 on the voting list, you may see an official MIUI Sensation ROM.

Thank you!

PS. I've read that MIUI is CM-based, so it looks like such a port would be possible. Note also that other developers could port MIUI over to a CM9-based ICS ROM. Looking forward to reporting progress on all new ICS ROMs.


----------

